# Autumn Hill - Opinions/Experience?



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

Sent you a private message.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

They were on my list 6 years ago, but puppies were all spoken for. She ticked all of the boxes for me.


----------

